# kyoto moss



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

Has anyone got experience with Kyoto Moss? I have grown this in a Tupper Wear type container over the past 4 months and now not sure how to progress with it! will it need feeding? and what with, has anyone made any good use of this type of Moss and how? Please give any help you can! I am wanting to use this in a Dart Frog Viv!

Cheers Spanner


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

congrats! its near impossible to grow! i have a 2" square piece in my dart viv - thats all i managed 

It shouldnt need feeding - just treat like normal moss! pop it in your viv but ensure the conditions are the same (same lighting levels, humidity, temp etc) to ensure it thrives :2thumb:


----------



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

I have about 6 little tubs of it ! but the trouble is I have grown it on the bedroom window sill in quite bright light and sometimes direct Sun light and don't think it would be anywhere near as bright in a viv and at present it is very delicate.

Cheers Spanner


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

how did you get it to grow so well?? I plan on trying this in a few months when I get a couple of darts but have heard it's really difficult to get established


----------



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

I will do a post later ! and tell you how I did mine, just too busy at press!

Cheers David


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

ideal, thanks very much! I should be busy but instead can't seem to manage to tear myself away from this damn forum....so many hours of my life vanished in a haze of pet pictures and random people :grin1::crazy:


----------



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

Right this is how I grow my moss, The soil I used is from the garden which has never had fertilizer or any chemicals on it and baked in the oven at 190c for about an hour and allowed to cool, then sieved fine thought the normal kitten sieve removing all stones and lumps! ask first if its not yours!  I have used Asda sandwich type plastic boxes with a hole cut in the lid for ventilation ( I hot glued some fine window net over the hole, for the growing boxes.

I used two packets of Kyoto Moss Spores, using abut a cup full of the finest sieved dry soil I thoughley mixed the two packets of spores with it, its easier to spread and control like this, and spread it thinly and evenly over the top of the soil in the boxes and watered it with a spray using Rain water ( or Bottled Water ) until it is totally wet but Not swimming!, I kept them out of bright light for about two weeks and then put them on a East facing window sill, I fine mist spray them about every other day just enough to make sure they never dry out, and also do not spray too hard as this will wash the spores to the side of the vessel and leave a bald spot in the middle. I have tried the small plastic boxes the the crickets come in but with very mixed results, as they dry out very quickly or if there is no ventilation stay wet to long.

I prefer to use many boxes as that way you are Not putting all your spores in One Box and have a better chance of successes

When all this was done I found I had some left over and as at that time I was still setting up one on my vivs and using expanded foam to cover the back and sides, I put all the remaining soil and spores into the PVA mix along with some chopped up garden Moss! the back wall of the viv has now a nice coving of moss growth ! 

Good luck! and dont forget to share with us all! :2thumb:


----------



## axorozzas (Aug 16, 2008)

> When all this was done I found I had some left over and as at that time I was still setting up one on my vivs and using expanded foam to cover the back and sides, I put all the remaining soil and spores into the PVA mix along with some chopped up garden Moss! the back wall of the viv has now a nice coving of moss growth !


WOW! nice idea!:2thumb:

great post I think this should be a sticky!


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Very nice.
I live in Japan. Kyoto moss is great.

Keep a mantera. poison dart with it.


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Thats amazing growth! well done sir! I tried to grow it a viv but not a bit grew, could I commission you to grow a tub-full for me?


----------



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

*ok! **Javeo **I f you can find me a "Oophaga pumilio 'Bastimentos red" Female I will gladly give you a tub of K Moss no prob!:no1:
*


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

I wish I could grant you this favour! Have you tried Mark at dartfrog? I may be going to frogday in september so you never know


----------



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

: victory: I might hold you to that :whistling2:

David


----------



## KatiePearce (Aug 15, 2008)

I genuinely thought this was going to be a thread about Kate Moss :| lmao


----------



## AlexSmith (Jun 12, 2009)

*How to Grow Moss*


Choose a table tray (like the one used for Bonsai); shallow and without a drainage hole at the bottom. Rock or rocks may be found anywhere, on the seashore or in the mountain.
Earth for the tray may be of any variety. First, mix earth with a lot of water. Pour this muddy dirt onto the tray. In 2 or 3 minutes, water will rise to the surface.
Sprinkle the entire bag of moss seed evenly on the surface of muddy dirt at the rate of 1-foot-square per bag. Let it stand for about one hour.
Then from the height of 10 to 12 inches from the tray, spray water evenly over moss seed. Water pressure should be mild enough so that moss seed will not be blown away. Enough water should be sprayed, but not so much as to make moss seed run away from original position.
Continue to spray water every day for two to three weeks. Moss will begin to sprout in one week, or sometimes in two weeks.
Do not take the tray outside of the house for at least one month. Continue to spray water from time to time to keep the moss seed alive. The moss-rack tray, in the meantime, will add green freshness to your hobby table.
When planting moss seed in a Bonsai, take special caution on Directions 4-5-6 noted above. Be sure to sprinkle moss seed at the rate of 1-square-foot per bag to assure growth of verdant moss.


----------



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi ! Alex

 have you actually grown any Kyoto Moss your self? I would love to see your results !

Spanner !


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Spanner, would you be willing to sell a tray of your moss?


----------



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry Mate:blush: I'v used all mine up in the vivs. will being sowing some more later. 

Spanner !


----------

